# Tyres, stereos, super-unleaded petrol questions



## kevs3d (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi,

Got a few questions for you chaps if you have a mo.

Petrol: I noticed the manual (and various on-line specs of the car) suggest that the S3 should use 98RON super-unleaded petrol instead of standard stuff. Firstly, i am happy to do this but is it really worth it i.e. does it make any difference? Gotta find a petrol station near me that still does the stuff too - seems most have stopped?!

Tyres: My S3 had Pirelli P6000 tyres fitted by the dealer just before I bought it from them (I assume the previous owner had twatted the originals!). I found before on the Ford Puma that i had a few years back that the P6000's are not that great - they wear quickly and the grip is pretty damn average. They also tend to squeal in high-speed corners (might not with the quattro system though?). So when i come to changing i was wondering what are peoples favorites are for the S3? I fitted Bridgestone RE720's (same price as the P6000's) to my Puma and they were much, much better!

Stereo: I'm having the audi stereo head unit removed and replaced with a Sony MP3 unit next week - anything gottchas i should be aware of when this is done?

Cheers guys!

Kev


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

98RON is (IMHO) very worth it. I useded it in my TT (and S4) and found that the car ran much better. If you don't use the extra power if gives then you'll get improved performance - you have the choice.

P6000's are the worst tyre I've ever owned. I had Bridgestone S02's and found them really good but haven't tried the RE720s.

I (and many on here) really rate the Goodyear F1's.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

I had Toyo proxes T1-S on my S3 and they were good (and a good bit cheaper than F1`s if you know where to look).


----------



## kevs3d (Jul 16, 2004)

FYI... had the Audi Bose stereo header unit replaced with the mp3 playing Sony unit on tuesday. Was a bit of an arse, in that after getting the damn thing out a wire needed to be routed to the Sony unit from the ignition, which the audi one didn't need apparently. But other than that it went pretty well - needed some spacers etc. (overly expensive for a couple of bits of plastic) to get the Sony to look nice in the over large hole left by the Audi one but looks really good now. Sounds great through the Bose amp and speakers too!

Cheers,

Kev


----------



## sharc (Sep 30, 2002)

Sainsbury's do a Super unleaded, I think it's only 97RON, but much easier to find and cheaper than Shell Optimax.


----------



## kevs3d (Jul 16, 2004)

Trying out a tank of the Optimax 98RON right now - it certainly feels very responsive, but noticably more......? I'm not sure - very difficult to tell. But if you believe the hype it's better for the engine anyway... Interestingly, the S3 is much, MUCH more fuel efficient than my previous car, a Hyundai CoupÃ© 2.7 V6 so i can afford to get Optimax and _still_ pay less for petrol overall....!

Cheers,

Kev


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

most of us in TT's /S3's run optimax.

both my S3's have run on nothing else.

It will take a couple of tank fuls to make the most out of it


----------

